# FS Mercury Tempest Plus 14 5/8 diam, 21 pitch, brand new,used twice, 250$



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

kenb said:


> used twice with new motor, absolutely perfect, $399 new. Have box and literature.


How did the prop you want to sell perform? What prop did you settle on and how was the performance?
I may need to look at a 3 blade prop on mine as I have used 3 different 4 blades........


----------



## kenb (Aug 21, 2015)

stephenchurch said:


> How did the prop you want to sell perform? What prop did you settle on and how was the performance?
> I may need to look at a 3 blade prop on mine as I have used 3 different 4 blades........



Was pitched way too high and needed more diam...went with 15 1/4 diam , 18 pitch,perfect for the rig. 
it's an awesome prop, just not for my rig.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

How did the new prop do with top speed and rpm?


----------



## kenb (Aug 21, 2015)

stephenchurch said:


> How did the new prop do with top speed and rpm?



Loving it, 3850 rpm=38 mph at 6.9 gph. 59 at 5850.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

kenb said:


> Loving it, 3850 rpm=38 mph at 6.9 gph. 59 at 5850.


Sounds like you have the rpm and good speed as well.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

kenb said:


> Loving it, 3850 rpm=38 mph at 6.9 gph. 59 at 5850.


Aired out my Shipoke Tuesday evening, 60.1 gps speed, started getting a little loose and shut it down.


----------



## kenb (Aug 21, 2015)

stephenchurch said:


> Aired out my Shipoke Tuesday evening, 60.1 gps speed, started getting a little loose and shut it down.


What Power? Make sure you use your lanyard to kill switch.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

kenb said:


> What Power? Make sure you use your lanyard to kill switch.


The Bridgeport Tuner must make more horsepower than I thought it did. As I continued to trim the motor higher and higher, the gps kept going faster. Surprised me....


----------

